# Black Hawk slingshot



## wumingxiaozu (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Man! Very good shooting! May i ask what bird that is? I cant see it very well. Good looking slingshots as well.
What ammo was you using?
Thanks

SMS


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a Ringneck Dove (Streptopelia chinensis) the same kind they have here in Hawai'i. About the same size as a Mourning Dove and pretty tasty.










Great shooting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wumingxiaozu (Jun 13, 2013)

With his pet dog, go to the field to find prey!

:neener:


----------

